# Celestial Colors  ......   lab colors



## itsjustsoap (Jun 22, 2011)

I just recieved and email they are in business again with a new owner, and they are on facebook too.. 
fb   celestial colors 

and no I am not the owner.. just a fellow soaper that learned about them on here. when I placed my order a while back, I was told she was going out of business..


----------

